# Bread Board Edge



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Did anyone see the most recent episode of the Woodwright's Shop (2008-2009 Season; Thomas Jefferson's Book stand) on PBS? He was putting breadboard edges on panels that had through tenons. Isn't this a no-no because it doesn't allow for expansion? It was in walnut, so maybe it's not as much of a problem.

http://www.pbs.org/woodwrightsshop/video/2800/2804.html


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

I saw it. Those panels were pretty small. I dont think they move much.


----------

